# Birthday Gift For My Brother



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorteros!

I want to share with you the pleasure to wish my brother a happy birthday and show you the gift that I have.

A natural mesquite fork. but tubes tied in front by the style of shooting using the traditionally well amarrabamos the rubbers when we were kids, we used only solid rubber and tied with league (As does my friend Xidoo) have tried to persuade throw over the fork but not accessed. LOL!

Because it is for my brother my family name with his nickname by setting the genre, so I named it "Churrupiata"

Well, here I leave the photos ...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

nice job,I really like that.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Uhh.... I wonder if I was your brother... Do you make those slingshots out of big ones like in the tutorial thread?


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Your brother is a lucky guy! Hope he enjoys many more of your slingshots in the future!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

fantastic work


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Your carving that you do on wood is fantastic u did a great job im sure he will love it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Es claro que tu eres el maestro. . . or something like that.







Beautiful work!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos!

I had to sacrifice the pleasure of seeing his expression when he saw his gift because he lives in another state. but I have confanza at you like your gift.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,
Hey, great resortera!! I really like the fourth picture, it looks just to good to be true. Now bro, you can sen one on my birthday, just kidding. You are spoiling us by bringing such beauties. Saludos Master.

¡¡ Orale, chula resortera!! Me gusta de sobra, pero la neta en la cuarta foto esta de poquisima, ¿¿Neta esta asi?? Ya sabes carnalazo, me puedes mandar algo parecido el dia de mi cumpleaños, no te creas. La netas nomas nos estas chiqueando con estas chuladas. Saludotes maese.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aras said:


> Uhh.... I wonder if I was your brother... Do you make those slingshots out of big ones like in the tutorial thread?


No Aras, use a fork in the middle branch, so the color is light yellow (sapwood) and parts tinged brown (heartwood or heart)

What I can say is that one arm was thicker than the other.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful work Chepo your brother is very lucky.
Martin


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Beautiful work Chepo your brother is very lucky.
> Martin


Thanks my friend Martin, the next item on your server will be a recognition of his talent reortero. I hope that you like.


----------

